# Hughes Net



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If anyone here has the service with an HN9000 modem, they've had a huge outage on the satellite. They say it's going to be a while before they think they can get it up and running again.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

look like you won't be watching any rasslin' any time soon...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No longer an issue for me. I got rid of it when we moved here two years ago. These days I use a trouble free Hot Spot. No calls to foreign countries when it fails, which it's yet to do.

As I was posting that I realized that anyone here with HN probably won't see it until the service is back up.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha jokes on you


----------

